# Warning to all bump buddies... Braxton Hicks turned into premature labour!



## cazd

I'm getting increasingly frequent braxton hicks contractions. 

They seem to come less frequently when I lie down. But as soon as I'm up and about and doing something useful they come on.

I was just wondering that with twins if more and more frequent BH is just normal.
Or.... if its a sign that I need to stop moving about and get my arse into bed?

I've got both m/w and consultant appointments on Thursday this week but its bugging me that I might be doing too much by just walking around. I've still got weeks 'till these babies are "safe"

So.... are BH just normal and fine to ignore.
Or... are they a sign that my body's gearing up for an early labour?

What do you guys think? xxxxxx


----------



## Laura2919

I would say if your worried to ring your midwife. They will check it out and advise the best thing for you. 
I had my girls at 29 weeks but I had tightenings from very early on. I would definitely call up your midwife and be seen hun.


----------



## lizziedripping

I have answered your PM on this hun x


----------



## cazd

Laura..... I'm 29 weeks! :shock: It seems so early.

But looking at your avatar - your girls are doing just fine.

Gosh - now that puts some perspective on things. I was going to wait until Thursday when I've got a mw appointment but I'll see if I can get hold of her today.


----------



## chan8180

Hi will be interested to know what your widwife says?

Im also getting a lot at the mo but to be honest have been all the way through this pregnancy and did'nt have any with my first. I know your more prone to them with twins so have not taken much notice or been concerned. Im finding now everything sets on off, anything but a completely empty bladder sets them off quite bad, walking or just getting on with houseowrk ect also triggers quite a few off until i rest up. Ive been starting to make a concious effort to rest more which helps them settle more in the evenings but i still get them most of the day. Thought they were just part and parcel of a multiple pregnancy so have'nt mentioned them to midwife at all maybe i will next time if they stay quite intense.


----------



## vineyard

The only thing that matters is cervical changes. I had strong contractions starting at 18 weeks. No cervical changes so I was never put on bed rest. Worked until October 30 and had the girls November 5th at 36 +6.

Also, if rest, water, and peeing makes them go away, then they are more than likely just BH and not causing cervical changes.


----------



## cazd

Well it seems that they were a sign for me...
I went into labour last night!
BH turned into contractions but they managed to stop the labour. 
MW had said that although BH were normal I was to watch out for them becoming more painful. And if that happened to go into hospital to be checked out.

Sound advice you guys. I was worried I was wasting their time but we caught it nice and early and I had steroid injections to help the babies lung development.

So... For me... Strong BH meant 'stop doing things and lie down lots'
Unfortunately a really busy day yesterday tipped me over the edge.


----------



## vineyard

Glad they got the steroids in. And glad they got the labour stopped. Relax, take it easy and let them bake! : )


----------



## cazd

I got out of hospital yesterday.
Turns out not one of them recommends bed rest. 
They suggested doing one hour of stuff around the house and then taking one hour to lie down and rest.
But no more leaving the house on errands & no lifting etc.

I've got a v high chance of going into labour again but there's no way of knowing... Just got to take it easy...

Thanks do much for the advice. Because of you guys I caught premature labour and my babies are still ok!


----------



## AP

:hugs: hun!!! Take it easy!!! And Laura has fab advice either way hun, shes lovely ;)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Caz, so sorry your BH turned into the real thing. I know that if I had been doing anything other than staying horizontal for 6 months, that mine would have led to more. I took them as a warning to take things easy. SOme women can carry on as normal with twins, but the majority could certainly benefit from minimising their activities.

As for bed rest, bear in mind I had a cervical stitch after giving birth in a previous pregnancy at 24wks, was expecting twins, and was under close consultant scrutiny. Even so I was never told to officially bed rest, but I did because moving made me feel as tho babies were dropping out, and would create all kinds of sinister symptoms. Even standing to cook an evening meal made me feel grim :( Many consultants don't officially advocate bed rest becuase it has never to date been clinically proven to have any benefit - I and thousands of other women beg to differ tho, and I can certainly vouch for it. It makes sense that taking the weight of your cervix can only be a good thing. No one knows for definite why labour happens exactly, but the theory is that the expanding uterine size, and signals from baby trigger it. With a larger uterus in twin pregnancy, this trigger can and often does happen earlier than it should. By reducing stress on the cervix, the signal to "start" cna be delayed. 

I would strongly recommend you stay off your feet and don't move at all unless to visit the loo or move to bed at night. It is tough, but for the sake of a few weeks totally worth avoiding the pain and heartache of premature labour and delivery. Believe me I know, and I didn't want these babies to spend even one night in the NICU after my experience with my daughter.

Please, please please take your experience as a warning hun and rest, drink water and more rest xxxxx


----------



## cazd

Thanks for that. It was a big wake up call for us. 
I feel the same thing - that when I'm vertical the pressure in my bump is very strong. I can't stand for too long before I feel worrying twinges.

Naturally I've had many a google-fest since this all started and one of the big tips... like you guys say... is to drink lots of water.
That wasn't mentioned to me in hospital. 
But I'm drinking about 2 litres a day so hopefully that'll be enough. Just need to be conscious of it. 
I really don't want to be having preemie babies over xmas so I'll take your advice to heart.

Thanks xxxx


----------



## bek74

Put your feet up and rest. You don't want prem babies over the Christmas break or any time.
Once I was put on strict bed rest I lasted 5wks before my waters broke and went into labour and I had little 28wkers.
REST REST REST


----------



## lizziedripping

Caz, you ok hun? Been thinking of you x


----------



## Laura2919

Hope your doing well hun. Keep us informed. If you need to chat please dont hesitate to PM me. Im around most of the time if you have any questions.


----------



## cazd

aw thank you ladies :hugs:

I'm OK - just battling with the mother of all colds right now. All the coughing and sneezing is bringing on mild tightenings but nothing serious. Haven't slept in days - just dozing between coughing fits - and that's playing havoc with my rib pain. I thought I'd pulled something last night :dohh:

I'm focussing on 34 weeks... really hoping I can make it that far.

I've taken your advice to heart though... doing pretty much nothing 'cept slobbing around armed with tissues, hot honey and lemon and boiled sweets!


----------



## Laura2919

I hope you make it to 34 weeks. Keep up the resting hun.


----------



## bek74

Hope you make it to 34wks and hope that horrid cold you have passses quickly. Your doing great with just resting, keep it up and keep those bundles baking as long as you can. Hope you had a great Christmas.


----------

